# Walmart is now selling the Bosch Distance oil filters



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Walmart started selling these really high end oil filters from Bosch.




























Our part number is D3332


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Why not just buy one that is designed for the car? It isn't like there are threads floating around where the oil filters are making motors pop.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

Napa sells the Wix filter. Best there is. I run a by pass filter that is 1.5 micron. Catches all the dirt.


----------

